

Binary operators – a basic intro using Arduino - zipfle
http://rluckom.github.io/

======
revelation
_I find myself thinking more carefully about how data is actually represented
in a computer_

Such a shame then that the Arduino helpers have managed to conceal that.

On the 8-bit AVR architecture, you can of course just assign your counter
variable directly to the memory-mapped pin output register and don't have to
deal with them on a per-bit basis. You can even omit the counter altogether
and just use the pin output register.

~~~
platz
Why is that a shame? If that were the case then some poor 9 year old wouldn't
be able to get the blinken lights to work without help from the parents.

